# [V] Mario Strikers charged football für die Wii



## Maschiach (22. Februar 2009)

*[V] Mario Strikers charged football für die Wii*

Hallo,
wie bereits der Betreffzeile zu entnehmen ist möchte ich mich von Mario strikers charged football trennen.
Gruß


----------

